# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Hello Ladies!

## nwestnj

Quick question if you have a minute. If I were to say привет дамы (Hello ladies) would a native Russian see that as Hello ladies room/bathroom?   
Or would привет давушками be more appropriate?

----------


## JamarriJa

if you want say in Russian "Привет, дамы" - this is normal. Such greeting is used in casual setting. when you enter to chat and see there only women are, you may say "Привет дамы". you may say "Привет, девушки!" also.

----------


## Inego

Нужно подойти к группе девушек и залихватски крикнуть: "Привет, девчонки!!!"
Тогда успех обеспечен.

----------


## nwestnj

Inego,  
Of this I am certain their attention will be grabbed. Sometimes that is half the battle.

----------


## nwestnj

Lets walk through this a little.... 
considering that your somewhat accepted by the ladies.  
If you wanted to say.... 
You ladies are looking hot tonight
ты смотешь дамы горячие этот вечер 
Or is горячие seen as referring to being sick in colloquial Russian?

----------


## JamarriJa

You ladies are looking hot tonight - Вы, дамы, выглядите горячими сегодня вечером! (вроде соблазнительными, обольстительными)
она - горячая штучка  - sometime one say so 
it doesn't mean to being sick.

----------


## Inego

Хммм, я вот не встречал такого использования "горячий" в русском языке.
Ну, разве что, "горячие финские парни".

----------


## alexsms

Hello *nwestnj.* 
to me Привет, дамы sounds a bit awkward, cos Привет is a greeting used among close friends or casual relations, and дамы is a word for formal communication... So I would say: Здравствуйте, дамы! - and it sounds rather formal, for the word дамы is already formal (but strictly, привет дамы can be used in some occasions, to deliberately sound more casual). 
And, to clarify the question, Ladies and Gents (used to refer to WC in Enlish) don't have such associations in Russian, because in Russian the adjective Male/Female - Мужской/Женский are used (so no connection with Ladies/Gents at all).

----------


## alexsms

You ladies are looking hot tonight - Дамы, вы сегодня сногсшибательно выглядите! Дамы, вы сегодня великолепно выглядите! Дамы, вы сегодня классно выглядите! Дамы, вы сегодня выглядите супер! 
But you can also say Девушки, вы сегодня сногсшибательно выглядите! Девушки, вы сегодня великолепно выглядите! Девушки, вы сегодня классно выглядите!, etc- if they are YOUNGER ladies 
The word HOT here can't translate as горячий I suggest....

----------


## JamarriJa

Inego, you are right. But I didn't understand it's whether he had in mind. So I just corrected this phrase. Maybe he want say 'Дамы, вы блестяще выглядите сегодня!' (Девушки)
But 'горячая штучка' is exist. What about "дамы is a word for formal communication". I don't think so. among friends you can use "Привет, дамы!" Это как разговорная форма. например муж может сказать так подругам жены. так же, как иногда среди девушек встречается "бабы"  ::  (в частности моя подруга часто так говорит: "ну что, бабы, куда идем?") И если парень будет говорить "Дамы" нам будет очень приятно ^_^ 
в общем все это будет звучать адекватно в той или иной обстановке и согласно контексту. Nik, I'm sorry, but it's hard for me write this in English. 
PS: только ни в коем случае не используйте слово "бабы", это только между нами девочками

----------


## nwestnj

JamarriJa I believe understood what I was going for. The idea is to have a flirtational/seductive conversation.  
I like the sound of Дамы, вы сегодня сногсшибательно выглядите! 
also the phrase "You look seductive" sounds good as well. 
You ladies look seductive tonight!
Ты дамы выглядеше обольстительными сегодня вечером! 
Do you think I would get slapped or would that be considered as a compliment? 
Anyway I think this thread is going places with your input. If all goes well and I can get the attention of one of these seductive looking ladies I need to consider the next thing to say.  
How about this...  
Your the woman I see in my dreams
ты женщина я вижу в моих мечтах 
....so how would that be perceived?

----------


## JamarriJa

"You ladies look .." - ВЫ дамы выглядИТЕ.... You can say it without verb: 'Дамы/Леди/Девушки вы _ обольстительны сегодня!' (When you say 'Вы' you mean more then one woman, yes?)
I think you will have a success after that words because it will be considered as a compliment. 
Of course further conversation (the development of events) will depend from your behavior. I hope you don't think all women will become yours after several compliments. It seems me there is a course "How fascinate women!" I don't think the way to meet with a woman in your country is differ from the way to charm a woman in other Europian (and such) countries.  But I can mistake because I never have been in those countries and don't know culture of those people. 
 If you can to meet a woman in your city and say 'You the woman I see in my dreams' so you can say 'Вы женщина моей мечты' ('вы девушка, которую я вижу в своих мечтах")  to Russian girls. 
But it depends from situation, I think. For example, you are just funny in a company (в компании друзей) and you flirt with girls. In this situation it will be take as a joke. If you fall in love and say it to the woman which is object of your attention this will be normal.
 I hope other girls on MR read your post, because the very fact that you ask such questions is charms  ::

----------


## nwestnj

Russian ladies are beautiful and I know a few lines will not make any woman melt in my hands. I just like to imagine a scenario with such an encounter.

----------


## JamarriJa

I would say that your script is promising  ::  Well done! Don't leave this! ::

----------

